# Cap electrical wire?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

After turning off the power & verifying its off
I would cap each wire & then tape them all up
I would also try to figure out where they are coming from


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That is some odd sounding cable. I have never heard of a cable with that wire configuration. Could it be from an old satellite cable or TV antenna rotator? What voltage was on the wires?
You should try to track down the other end of this cable and disconnect it.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> The caps I've used and saw at lowes say they are for 2 to 3 wires twisted together.


Ayuh,.. They sell Smaller wirenuts,... 
Small enough to twist onto single wires down to maybe 16ga...

SD's idea for Capping is what I'd start with,...
I like Joed's idea the Best though,...
Back trace 'em,+ Disconnect where it Starts, rather than where it Ends....


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> After turning off the power & verifying its off
> I would cap each wire & then tape them all up
> I would also try to figure out where they are coming from


And put them in a accessible box with cover. You can't just cap them off. :thumbsup:


----------



## oscarMadison (Dec 28, 2008)

Okay, when I found the wire I tested it with Greenlee voltage detector. Today I tested with my multi-meter and it appears to be no voltage tried several times. The wire looks like it was heading in the direction of the overhead light/fan. This light was rewired so I could turn it on and off with a wall switch. I was wrong on the color of the secondary wires, light brown.

I was able to trace back to the side wall and then it goes behind a collection of two by fours. It starts out hanging right below a box, where I found it. It follows several other wires including the one for the light switch. Right before it goes behind the two by fours it and the others are fastened to the two by fours, all side by side. It looks like it is comes out from behind the two by four and is cut off, basically not connected to anything. If this is the case it shouldn't show up on the voltage detector correct? Could the wires it is running alongside for awhile cause the voltage detector to give a positive?

Really bad photo of wire:


----------

